# Atlanta area



## lookingforpeace (Jan 20, 2009)

Wondering if anyone in the Atlanta area would be interested in getting together and having an informal behavioral-type group, and just providing support to each other. I can provide the place. 

I was in group therapy, but it was useless, because the other people had ocd, not SAD, and it got cancelled because everyone quit.

About me: I am a 33 year old male, and recently my sad has really gotten bad. I want to do anything in my power to get over this before it destroys me. 

If anyone is interested, please don't be scared, as I know that sad makes it hard to do these things, but if others are interested, we can tremble and feel nauseous together, and all of our hands will be sweaty, so handshakes will be moist all around. :idea


----------



## lookingforpeace (Jan 20, 2009)

Nobody?

There's gotta be someone around these parts who is thinking along the same lines as me. I guess it is too soon to give up. 

Anyways, at least I tried.


----------



## dasani (Apr 11, 2009)

*Well...*

Don't give up just yet. I'm a 40 year old male living in North Fulton area. Would love to find a good, stable and commited group therapy group for SAD. Like you, I'm sick of it and want to overcome. Getting help for this type of thing is like squeezing water out of a rock. I've been to a dozen psychologists in this area and they are the biggest bunch of undependable flakes I have ever seen. Granted, I have only used the ones on my HMO, so I can't say ALL are bad... just the ones I have seen. The psychiatrists just want to put you on meds and kick you out the door. The psychologists are worse though. They *act* interested, but don't actually try to get to know you. Every time I went to an appointment, I had to regurgitate my whole story every time because they would have forgotten from the previous appt. Then they would just give you the same old "well, you don't HAVE to feel this way if you don't want to" business, as they watched the massive clock sitting next to me. Then the scheduling...oh my. I'd call saying I was really down and wanted to see them as soon as possible. They'd respond "well, I can fit you on the schedule in 3 to 4 weeks, how does that sound?"

Sorry to vent, but there's got to be another way than wasting time with these people who really don't care about you at all and aren't willing to dive deep into the issues and see it to a resolution. I've never tried a group thing, but I'm game if I can find one with people committed to really solving their problems collectively and finding a positive solution together.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 27, 2009)

I found this website: http://www.stressmgt.net/index.html

it's a place in Marietta, they have a ton of therapy groups if you go to that page...thought you guys might find it helpful


----------



## lookingforpeace (Jan 20, 2009)

Ladygrey-

Thanks for the info. That's where I went for group therapy for a few months to the "social anxiety group therapy". It was no good. It was five people with OCD and then me. They combine the OCD and SA people b/c they can't fill one of the groups with enough people. Not useful to be treating people with completely different problems in a group setting. Everyone but me and another girl dropped out. They cancelled it. My regular nervous therapist is there. She is ok. Haven't been in a few months. Lost my wife to suicide shortly before I started going, so not sure if I could have gotten anything out of it anyways. Was (and still am for the most part) out of my mind from that.

Dasani-

Good to know there's others around ATL. I have made progress on my own since I posted this initially. Couldn't find any useful groups or people who wanted to get together, so I just forced myself to be exposed in other ways. It helps. I would say I am 25% of the way there. PM me if you ever want to get together.


----------



## Ahmabu (5 mo ago)

I see these are older threads.
I’m also in North Fulton.

I saw a few meetup groups but those are not active. Any one in this area want to meet up for practice. I’m planning to do self CBT again. Even going to the daughter’s bus stop is becoming a problem again. Anxiety can be d sad o crippling.


----------

